
Ask HN: Why do all my article submissions fail? - the_d00d
When I submit a link to an article, I get an error saying expired link.
======
tlb
Please describe the exact steps you're doing and the error you're getting in
an email to hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
the_d00d
Will do. Thanks for the tip.

